# Soll über 40€uro an Nexnet für 2:42 Min. zahlen!!!



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2002)

Hi,habe heut meine Telefonrechnung bekommen,wo steht,daß Nexnet mit 16% Mehrwertsteuer 47,44 €uro fordert.Nach einem Telefonat mit Nexnet wurde mir erklärt,da ich telefonisch die Zahlung verweigere komme ich ins Mahnverfahren.Nexnet war noch nicht mal in der Lage mir mitzuteilen,wer der Daileranbieter sei.Auf meiner Telefonrechnung steht nur Unterhaltungsdienste.Ich habe mir zwar einige Spiele runtergeladen,aber das war Freeware!Nun habe ich mir den 0190 Killer raufgeladen und die Nummer wurde auch gefunden und gelöscht.Jetzt habe ich bei www.tomorrow gelesen,daß man sowas nicht löschen darf,weil man sonst keinen Beweis vor Gericht hat.Hat jemand mit Nexnet Erfahrung gemacht oder weiß jemand wie ich vorgehen soll,damit ich nicht zahlen brauch?Wählt sich der Dailer nur einmal ein oder mit jeder Verbindung aufs neue.Ich bin ja eigendlich bei Infocity und somit übers Kabelmodem angeschlossen,doch manchmal nutze ich halt auch Freenet!Naja habe halt nur tierisch Bammel,daß ich mit meiner nächsten Telefonrechnung wieder so hohe Dailerkosten habe(wenn nicht sogar noch höher).


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Oktober 2002)

Hallo Tinka,
Guckst Du nach oben auf dieser Seite: siehst Du: *Suchen*! Drauf klicken, NEXNET eingeben und Du wirst aus dem Staunen/ Lesen nicht mehr rauskommen.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2002)

Noch fetter gehts aber nimmer...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2002)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,habe heut meine Telefonrechnung bekommen,wo steht,daß Nexnet mit 16% Mehrwertsteuer 47,44 €uro fordert.Nach einem Telefonat mit Nexnet wurde mir erklärt,da ich telefonisch die Zahlung verweigere komme ich ins Mahnverfahren.Nexnet war noch nicht mal in der Lage mir mitzuteilen,wer der Daileranbieter sei.Auf meiner Telefonrechnung steht nur Unterhaltungsdienste.Ich habe mir zwar einige Spiele runtergeladen,aber das war Freeware!Nun habe ich mir den 0190 Killer raufgeladen und die Nummer wurde auch gefunden und gelöscht.Jetzt habe ich bei www.tomorrow gelesen,daß man sowas nicht löschen darf,weil man sonst keinen Beweis vor Gericht hat.Hat jemand mit Nexnet Erfahrung gemacht oder weiß jemand wie ich vorgehen soll,damit ich nicht zahlen brauch?Wählt sich der Dailer nur einmal ein oder mit jeder Verbindung aufs neue.Ich bin ja eigendlich bei Infocity und somit übers Kabelmodem angeschlossen,doch manchmal nutze ich halt auch Freenet!Naja habe halt nur tierisch Bammel,daß ich mit meiner nächsten Telefonrechnung wieder so hohe Dailerkosten habe(wenn nicht sogar noch höher).



Meine Dialer-Rechnung bezieht sich auf einmal knapp 3 Min. und einmal knapp 1 Min.! Jeweils der Pauschbetrag von 47.00 € - mit Umsatzsteuer ein Gesamtbetrag von 94.90 €. Zu anderen Geschädigten keine hohe Summe - aber ebenso kriminell !
Ich habe von Rechtsberatung geraten bekommen - Telekom zu widersprechen, Telekom zieht sich aus der Sache raus - übergibt Nexnet und wenn Nexnet fordert und mahnt, ganz ruhig bleiben, Nerven behalten und nicht zahlen. Nexnet wird schon überlegen, ob er sich alles andere, wie Polizei und Gericht  leisten kann. Eher wird er nur bluffen und irgendwann aufhören. Und wenn nicht, ist er der jenige, der uns Opfern beweisen muß, daß wir freiwillig die Nummern gewählt haben. Beschluß vom Bundesrat (dialerhilfe.de und dialerschutz.de) ab August! Und Nexnet kommt in den Zugzwang von sich die Klage einzureichen! Und das kann für ihn sehr teuer werden . Da wird wohl auch so ein Hirn sich überlegen, was ihm lieber ist - hohe Gerichtskosten und mächtig viel Ärger (bis Firma auflösen) oder auf die Forderungen an uns zu verzichten!
Ich , jedenfalls bleibe hart und lasse mich nicht einschüchtern und schon garnicht von solchen Machenschaften unterkriegen! Mich betrügt man nicht ungestraft! 
Ich weiß nicht mehr auf welcher Seite (hier oder bei anderen - nexnet.de) steht (flutsche nur so durchs Internet, gerade in dieser Angelegenheit!), das Interfun schon polizeilich "bearbeitet" wird, so sammelklagemäßig! 
Also, Kopf hoch und durch!


----------

